

Google Mugs Father Christmas - pacaro
http://www.characterweb.com/characterweblog/2012/12/google-mugs-father-christmas.html

======
pacaro
Apologies for the link bait style title (just using the original article
title) but I think the challenges of projecting branding to consumers without
this kind of faux pas (however subtle) are fascinating

